# Does anyone make their own ciabatta?



## licia (Sep 15, 2007)

I've looked for a recipe and instructions on making ciabatta and haven't turned up any. Do you make your own?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 15, 2007)

I do.  The recipe I use is in the Bread Baker's Apprentice book.  That book is full of authentic bread recipes that are the real deal.  If you are serious about bread baking, you should invest in it.   It not only gives you the recipes, but it gives you the information you need so you'll understand why you will do certain steps.   It's a great book.


----------



## fliggie (Sep 16, 2007)

Ditto.  Mine comes out great every time--I use the Poolish starter, v. the Biga.  I like the wetter dough.


----------

